# death insurance



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

As much as I hate even discussing it, I need to get some insurance in case of my death, I dont have any at all, and I worry about it, should something happen to me, I do not want the expense passed to my sons.

Does anyone know of any english company, I could speak to regarding this matter, I have put it off long enough and I really dont know where to start.

Would be very grateful for any help

Carolle.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you mean a funeral plan?

We have one with Avalon. We now have a card we carry around with us. In case of death the police contact Avalon and they hold a list of numbers to call. Everything is arranged including an English speaking undertaker (makes it easier for family in UK). 

We also included a 9 day delay to the funeral to allow friends and family to get here.

It cost about €3,500 each. That was a few years ago - I don't know if the costs have increased.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

ok sounds good, can you tell me if they let you pay monthly by dd or whatever and do they ask for a deposit, oh do you have a phone no, I could call please


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is their website
Funeral Plans | UK Funeral Planning Service from Avalon


We paid in a lump sum but I think you can pay monthly. 

We arranged for a rep to come to the house. He explained everything to us and told us all the options.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Here is a link to an article I wrote; the information is reasonably up to date but there are links to companies that can give you the insight to be able to make a decision 

www.chifra.org - Death & Funerals 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carolleb said:


> As much as I hate even discussing it, I need to get some insurance in case of my death, I dont have any at all, and I worry about it, should something happen to me, I do not want the expense passed to my sons.
> 
> Does anyone know of any english company, I could speak to regarding this matter, I have put it off long enough and I really dont know where to start.
> 
> ...


Do you mean 'death insurance' or 'life insurance' - is there a difference?


Hopefully Xabiachica will be along and rad this thread soon. She has life insurance which costs her just 200 euros per year.

Lynn - can you post some more details on your policy please.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We are with Mapfre and I think for the two of us it is about €400 per year and they cover everything.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I phoned them, a lady called Ruth is coming to see me on tues afternoon. See what she says, I will let you know ok.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for that info.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Its death insurance, If anything happened to me, I dont want my sons stuck with the bill.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Its death insurance, If anything happened to me, I dont want my sons stuck with the bill.


... so life insurance would do then. When you die, you could get a lump sum to pay off debts.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... so life insurance would do then. When you die, you could get a lump sum to pay off debts.


 I understand that insurance payouts are taken into account in regard to IHT!


----------

